# Local News Slideshow for bad Halloween Costumes



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Really, some of them are oh so bad!


http://www.clickorlando.com/slideshow/entertainment/25463693/detail.html


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Katamari!!! And the last one is the melon/limehead LOLCat!

You know, as bad as SOME of these are (plus-size Wonder Woman and Spiderman, need I say more?), some aren't really bad at all. It's just that the people creating the captions aren't geeky enough to know what the heck they are.

EDIT: Yikes! It didn't do that when I first posted it! Thanks for letting me know, Pumpkinhead625! Next time I'll just go straight to icanhascheezburger.com!


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

That Lime Cat is awesome.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Umm, stormygirl, you might want to check that limecat link. I clicked on it, and a disturbingly disgusting picture showed up.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> EDIT: Yikes! It didn't do that when I first posted it! Thanks for letting me know, Pumpkinhead625! Next time I'll just go straight to icanhascheezburger.com!


I figure it's some warped (in a bad way) individual who thought that was funny.


----------



## markzdemetrez (Oct 14, 2011)

Funny post.


----------

